# Your Favourite Drummer...



## Robert1950

I debated about putting this under the OPEN MIC, but hey...

Who is your favourite drummer. This person may not necessarily be the best, but they could be. Here is mine...


----------



## grumpyoldman

Toss up between Carl Palmer (ELP and Asia) and John Bonham (Led Zeppelin). Stan Lynch (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers) is in consideration, too.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## losch79

In no particular order, Ginger Baker, Peter Criss and Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Bubb

Hard to argue against Moonie,one of my favourites too.

but

No better drummer than Bonzo for Zep

Paice for Purple

etc.

Drums seem more "band 'centeric" than other members individually,at least to me ,


----------



## mario

Charlie Watts


----------



## grumpyoldman

Bubb said:


> Drums seem more "band 'centric" than other members individually, at least to me


I would definitely agree with this statement.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## davetcan

Moon


----------



## traynor_garnet

Bonham and Stewart Copeland for me, but Moon is amazing too. With all three, the band wouldn't be the same without them. 

TG


----------



## Woof

Somebody has to do it...


----------



## davetcan

Keith Moon: The Different Drummer


----------



## leftysg

Peart or Bruford


----------



## Steadfastly

Roger Taylor-Queen
Don Henley-The Eagaes
J. de Wolff-One of my best friends

Roger and Don may not be the best drummers but they write great songs and sing very well in addition to playing drums.


----------



## gtrguy

Steve Gadd, Steve Ferrone, Vinnie Colaiuta... Keith Moon, John Bonham...


----------



## keto

Steve Broadhurst. Yeah, you never heard of him. Winnipeg guy, would be 50ish now, I haven't seen him in years. Awesome, and good friends with steamcokev my bro.

It's always a 3 way toss up for me. I love Mitch Mitchell's jazz sensibilities. Moon's sheer busy-ness and energy. Bonham's HUGENESS.

Man, I wish we had downvotes on this forum. Just for that one guy.


----------



## BSTheTech

All great drummers. For me growing up it was Stewart Copeland. His off-beat fills made my head spin. My 4/4 brain couldn't handle it.


----------



## Guncho

For someone different Darren King from Mutemath is pretty smoking.


----------



## sambonee

Hardest working drummer. Never talks back. Is sometimes temporarily in the drink. Loves all my songs. 









Local dude. Mark Rogers. Lmt connection 





Bonham and John fishman from Phish


----------



## shoretyus

Jim Keltner, Brian Blade 

'n this guy


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Kenmac

This guy:


----------



## Scottone

I've always liked Ralph Humphrey's playing with Zappa. Not to mention Ruth Underwood on percussion


----------



## Steadfastly

You just knew someone was going to post this one sooner or later.








Kenmac said:


> This guy:


Pretty simple setup compared to today's bands, eh?










Here is a gift from Brian May to Roger Taylor, Queen's drummer.


----------



## Guitar101

Albert from Port Hope.


----------



## Sid_V

Stewart Copeland and Bill Bruford were two favourites back in the day. Today, I love watching a player like Chendy Leon (Jesse Cook's drummer) - dude sounds like a full percussion section on top of the kit drumming.

Kris MacFarlane (Great Big Sea etc.) Is great to watch too - so smooth and makes everything look so easy.


----------



## Guest

Scottone said:


> I've always liked Ralph Humphrey's playing with Zappa. Not to mention Ruth Underwood on percussion


Terry's always entertaining.


----------



## sambonee

Guitar101 said:


> Albert from Port Hope.


Please elaborate. Who is the mystery man. ??


----------



## Guitar101

sambonee said:


> Please elaborate. Who is the mystery man. ??


That's all I can say. He's pretty shy. I can give you a hint though. He plays with "The Fabulous Tonemasters"


----------



## Scottone

Non of Frank's drummers were slouches  This is a fun to watch if you are a Zappa fan









laristotle said:


> Terry's always entertaining.


----------



## ronmac

Honourable mention goes to Brian Blade.

Top marks go to Billy Cobham...


----------



## greco

I watched Cindy Blackman play and saw some interviews with her. Very impressive jazz drummer.
Cindy Blackman Santana - Wikipedia


----------



## davetcan

duplicate


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> I watched Cindy Blackman play and saw some interviews with her. Very impressive jazz drummer.
> Cindy Blackman Santana - Wikipedia


Actually that brings to mind Michael Shrieve and one of my favourite Woodstock performances.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Adcandour

Listen to the last min - tighter than a drum machine


----------



## BSTheTech

Time for some old school.... Buddy Rich


----------



## BSTheTech

Another great, Gene Krupa. Although I think Buddy wins this battle. Bonus Sammy at the end.


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> I watched Cindy Blackman play and saw some interviews with her. Very impressive jazz drummer.
> Cindy Blackman Santana - Wikipedia


Apparently I played all summer with her old bass player. He ended up living with me for a month


----------



## Robert1950

And then there is Billy Cobham...


----------



## Gavz

adcandour said:


>


Damn straight. ?uestlove is definitely a favorite. My son is learning the drums and I find myself playing them just as often, mostly breakbeats and such. 

I'll throw in Gavin Harrison as well, great player.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## wayne_h

Jim Gordon of Wrecking Crew fame. I think he has played on more of my favorite tracks than any other musician, period

Jim Gordon (musician) - Wikipedia


----------



## StratCat

Perhaps I missed it, but I didn't see Neil Peart listed yet , so Neil Peart!!

Also, I'm really liking Steve Jordan these days.


----------



## Alex

so many...to add a few more

Terry Bozzio
Dennis Chambers
Mike Mangini
Marco Minneman


----------



## Steadfastly

A bit of a humourous drum-off.

Will Ferrell and Chad Smith Drum-Off


----------



## Sneaky

Gavin Harrison is amazing but then, Vinnie, Gadd, Dennis Chambers, Carter Beauford... too many good ones to pick a favourite.


----------



## Lola

Sorry guys no classic drummers for me! I love Tommy Cluefetos. He is a machine at the ready. 

Let me enlighten those of you who don't know who he is. He is Black Sabbath's new drummer. In my opinion he is one of the best drummers that I have ever heard in my entire life. He kicks some serious ass!

Watch this solo, it's off the charts!


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> I debated about putting this under the OPEN MIC, but hey...
> 
> Who is your favourite drummer. This person may not necessarily be the best, but they could be. Here is mine...


Robert, your avatar? Is that Floyd from Andy of Mayberry?


----------



## High/Deaf

Bruford and Bozzio are close to my favorites, but no one eclipses Alan White in my world.


I liked Vinnie Paul Abbott when I was more into metal a couple decades ago.


----------



## traynor_garnet

For some reason I thought this was limited to drummers who were a prominent part of a big "rock" band.

Bonham and Copeland still make the cut, but I would certainly add Bruford, Vinnie Colaiuta, and Stevie Gadd to my list.


----------



## Guncho

Manu Katche


----------



## Guest

traynor_garnet said:


> For some reason I thought this was limited to drummers who were a prominent part of a big "rock" band.


not?


----------



## cboutilier

Ginger Baker, Levon Helm, and Frank Beard.


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> Robert, your avatar? Is that Floyd from Andy of Mayberry?


Not meaning to answer for Robert but isn't it Magnus Pyke? Sort of a British Bill Nye who also was in Thomas Dolby's "she blinded me with science!"


----------



## marcos

While reading this and seing all the great drummers i could not pick any. I will pick my son overall and a Ottawa veteran drummer by the name of Pete Beaudoin cause he is still one of Canada's finest drummers in my book. Just personal preference.


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Not meaning to answer for Robert but isn't it Magnus Pyke? Sort of a British Bill Nye who also was in Thomas Dolby's "she blinded me with science!"


Goes to show you what I know! lol


----------



## bolero

lots of great drummers in this thread

I would go

Ginger Baker
Stewart Copeland
Ringo


----------



## High/Deaf

bolero said:


> lots of great drummers in this thread
> 
> Ringo


Jeeeez, I think we'll need a last name there. Which one do you mean? 

Him and Elvis are the only 'one name' celebrities I even want to know about. The rest are pretenders, including you, Madogga.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Keith Moon.

In the sixties, Life magazine asked jazz drummer Elvin Jones to critique three rock drummer. I can't remember one of them, because he drew no real response from Jones. The other two were Ginger Baker and Keith Moon. Elvin Jones thought Ginger Baker was lame ("illusions of grandeur "), but he was really impressed by Moon ("he's carrying the whole song"). 

I saw Elvin Jones many times at the Colonial Tavern in Toronto in the early seventies, so he's my second favourite. Also really dig Max Roach, Virgil Donati, Mike Portnoy, and a million others!!


----------



## KapnKrunch

High/Deaf said:


> Jeeeez, I think we'll need a last name there. Which one do you mean?
> 
> Him and Elvis are the only 'one name' celebrities I even want to know about. The rest are pretenders, including you, Madogga.


You've got to hand it to the artist formerly known as "Prince".


----------



## High/Deaf

KapnKrunch said:


> You've got to hand it to the artist formerly known as "Prince".


Point well taken, Sir. Agree 100%. There are now three on my list. Thank you for the timely, accurate reminder.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Point well taken, Sir. Agree 100%. There are now three on my list. Thank you for the timely, accurate reminder.


Sting?


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Sting?


There was a time, maybe. Like during The Police. But he's done nothing I'm interested in in the last, what, 2.5 decades. Hey, to each there own. And we all have our lists. He's not on mine.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> Him and Elvis are the only 'one name' celebrities I even want to know about. The rest are pretenders, including you, Madogga.


Sad Lemmy meme time.


----------



## dcole

I really like "The Rev" Jimmy Sullivan from Avenged Sevenfold. He could really make a song move along with his drumming. His use of the double kick drums really impresses me.


----------



## Hammerhands

There are lots of great drummers, I like John Wright from NoMeansNo. I'm pretty bummed they retired the band. Hopefully they get bored and decide to record something.


----------



## Xelebes

High/Deaf said:


> Jeeeez, I think we'll need a last name there. Which one do you mean?
> 
> Him and Elvis are the only 'one name' celebrities I even want to know about. The rest are pretenders, including you, Madogga.


Even Drake?


----------



## High/Deaf

Xelebes said:


> Even Drake?


Who?


----------



## High/Deaf

dcole said:


> I really like "The Rev" Jimmy Sullivan from Avenged Sevenfold. He could really make a song move along with his drumming. His use of the double kick drums really impresses me.


This of course should be written in the past tense. 

And ties in interestingly with the choice of a few others here - Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Xelebes

High/Deaf said:


> Who?


The guy who beat Elvis' and Lil Wayne's record of appearances on the Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## dcole

High/Deaf said:


> This of course should be written in the past tense.
> 
> And ties in interestingly with the choice of a few others here - Mike Portnoy.


I am hard to please. Mike Portnoy has never caught my interest, not that drumming is my interest anyways. 

Every now and again a bands drummer jumps out as being a part of the band and would be hard to replace, for instance The Rev to me.


----------



## High/Deaf

Xelebes said:


> The guy who beat Elvis' and Lil Wayne's record of appearances on the Billboard Hot 100.


Yea, but isn't that just more listeners/customers feeding the popularity contest, so the absolute numbers are bound to be bigger.

Let's just see who's still getting airplay 30 years from now.


----------



## SaucyJack

I'm still a huge fan of Nicko McBrain


----------



## RobQ

Bucky Berger. Paul DeLong a close second. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Terry's always entertaining.


I'm finding I like a lot of Frank's stuff when he keeps his mouth closed.


----------



## Sneaky

bolero said:


> lots of great drummers in this thread
> 
> Ringo


Interviewer: Is it true that Ringo is the greatest drummer in the world?
John Lennon: He's not even the best drummer in the Beatles.


----------



## Kenmac

Sneaky said:


> Interviewer: Is it true that Ringo is the greatest drummer in the world?
> John Lennon: He's not even the best drummer in the Beatles.


John Lennon never said that. It was a quote from a British comedian named Jasper Carrott. Link: "Ringo isn't even the best drummer in The Beatles" • r/TheBeatles


----------



## Guncho




----------



## Diablo

Lars Ulrich
Robert Sweet
Mike Mangini





and I'm going to say Kenny Jones because I don't think this guy gets anywhere near the respect he fucking deserves.
People must hate the name Kenny (ok, ya, its a little ghey), because another guy that never gets recognized is Kenny aronoff, in spite of having played with:

Gregg Alexander

Trey Anastasio

Alex Band

The BoDeans

Jon Bon Jovi

Michelle Branch

Belinda Carlisle

Mary Chapin Carpenter

Johnny Cash

Ray Charles

Chickenfoot

Cinderella

Joe Cocker

Alice Cooper

Marshall Crenshaw

Bob Dylan

Melissa Etheridge

Brandon Flowers

John Fogerty

Vince Gill

Corey Hart

Tony Iommi

Joe Jackson

Mick Jagger

Jefferson Airplane

Waylon Jennings

Elton John

Indigo Girls

George Jones

B.B. King

Gladys Knight

Patti LaBelle

Avril Lavigne

Lynyrd Skynyrd

James McMurtry

M2M

Ricky Martin

Meat Loaf

John Mellencamp

Betty Moon

Alanis Morissette

Willie Nelson

Aaron Neville

Stevie Nicks

Aldo Nova

Puddle of Mudd

Bonnie Raitt

Marion Raven

The Buddy Rich Big Band

The Rolling Stones

Vasco Rossi

Santana

Bob Seger

The Smashing Pumpkins

Rod Stewart

Stryper

Styx

Michael Sweet

Walter Trout

Conway Twitty

Leslie West

Brooke White

Brian Wilson

Trisha Yearwood

Amanda Marshall
now lets enjoy some great drumming (start at 4 min if you like):


----------



## bolero

I have to add

STEWART COPELAND


check this out...just a bunch of early, crappy, POLICE tunes...but he is absolutely killing it on the drums


----------



## amagras

bolero said:


> I have to add
> 
> STEWART COPELAND
> 
> 
> check this out...just a bunch of early, crappy, POLICE tunes...but he is absolutely killing it on the drums


Yes, he could make sound good a snare made of a (spam) empty can!
No pun, just referencing your Monty Payton link


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chris Adler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

After watching Rush: Time Stand Still (movie about the R40 tour), I want to reiterate Neil Peart. He is a monster. Alex and Geddy talk about how he's played through so many problems, including some new ones on their last tour. 

To paraphrase what he said, "at 72, I could play Charlie's Watts' parts like he does, but it's hard being able to play Rush parts, let alone a 3 hour Rush show at 62."


----------



## luker0

Another guy, who I had thought had hung up the sticks, Paul Brochu of Uzeb.

The man is a machine and sooooo rock solid. Saw him at a drum clinic in the mid 90s when sampling was just starting out. He was using MIDI triggers on several of his drums to trigger guitar and bass samples from the rest of the band, and his timing was spot on the whole night.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> After watching Rush: Time Stand Still (movie about the R40 tour), I want to reiterate Neil Peart. He is a monster.


I had this shown to me the other day and thought I would throw it up here. Hope it's not considered sacrilege. 
I think it shows how strong the songs are even outside the 'rock' genre, and of course, shows the brilliance of Mr. Peart.
And I love horns.


----------



## knight_yyz

Neal Peart, Buddy Rich, Gene Krupa


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## cynthiamyra

Very Nice Video. I really enjoy it. Thanks for sharing it.
Good Job!

___________________________
Thanks.
David K's Music School - Drum Classes san jose & Drum lessons san jose
Almaden School of Music & Art - Drum lessons San Jose & Drum Classes san jose


----------



## Axe Dragon

sambonee said:


> Hardest working drummer. Never talks back. Is sometimes temporarily in the drink. Loves all my songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local dude. Mark Rogers. Lmt connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonham and John fishman from Phish


Agree with all your picks (except the pedal). Mark Rogers is amazing to watch, and he actually taught the two best drummers I ever played with.

I'll just add Danny Carey from Tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

I'm not even a huge Rush fan, but Peart is amazing. Bonzo isn't far behind for me.


----------



## StratCat

interesting Steve Jordan Interview.


----------



## Guitar101

Deleted. Hey, we all make mistakes don't we?


----------



## Guest

Guitar101 said:


> As much as I like Neil Peart. If he has to retire, Rush need look no farther than our own GC's "Your favourite drummer" thread.
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/your-favourite-drummer.131321/


You linked pg1 of this thread.
I think that you meant to put this in the 'Alex and Geddy' thread?


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> You linked pg1 of this thread.
> I think that you meant to put this in the 'Alex and Geddy' thread?


Thanks, not sure how that happened as I popped back into the "your favourite drummer" thread to get the link and it posted in both threads. I was trying to fix it but you were just too quick and caught me so I'll leave it as is.


----------

